# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  New Australian Zortrax Reseller!

## blissiictrl

Mods, please move as appropriate if needed.

Hey guys, an introduction!

First off, I am a printing tech, 3D designer and engineer, with over 3 years in the printing game and 2 of those as a supplier to numerous local manufacturers.

I have a registered ABN (Australian!!), and can supply invoices etc.

The reasoning for this post is as follows:

I have contacted Zortrax to become an Australian reseller and technician, and as such need to purchase 5 units' worth of their merchandise as a base first order before they will allow them on a per-unit basis.

So, I came here!

Australian and New Zealand residents,  please see a price list on a per-unit basis!

Zortrax M200 - includes 1 roll of filament, software and a set of accessories:
Single unit - $2900 AUD each ex. GST
Bulk buy - this is the way I'd prefer to do it! For those of you interested, I would be keen to run some sort of a bulk buy. Basically the price is discounted by 25% PER UNIT on a bulk buy of 5 machines or more. This would bring that price down to $2175 ex.  GST and freight!!

Also available will be some spare parts - prices TBD
Hot End
Nozzle
Perforated build plate
Fan cooler
Side Covers
Starter Kits
Extruder Cables
Thermocouple + Heater
Extruder PCB
Platform distancer and screw
GT2 Belt (XY long or short)
Motor Set
Extruder motors
Z-couplers
Display set (PCB Panel, OLED and cable)
Inside cable holders
220V Switch
Endstops
Heated, non-perforated bed
Heated bed cable

Our pricing is $4-500 under any other reseller that I've seen to date in Australia!!! Why? Because I am operating a from-home operation, where I have no overheads, and am not paying anyone! Most suppliers are running at a higher cost because of these factors, where machines are selling for up to $2800! I am literally running this business as a minimal-profit operation, primarily to fund my own machine so that I can better service those who own them.

Secondarily, I haven't forgotten aboput the Inventure! Built to utilise two materials at once, the Inventure features a dissolvable support system, heated chamber, and utilises cartridge-based materials , meaning they are easier to replace! Pricing starts at $4900 on a single unit basis, or on a 4+ bulk buy we are looking at a 25% discount, or $3500! Spare parts and materials are also available for this machine as such:

Z-Ultrat plus material $33/roll plus GST and freight base price
Discount rates (based on volume purchased!) = 21% on 60-119 units, 24% up to 120, 30% up to 360, 35% up to 720 and 37% on orders over 1440 units!! Similarly, percentage discounts apply to Z-support, which starts at $125/unit (this is used much less!)

Parts: Build tray, nozzles, nozzle cap, nozzle cleaning gear, hot end, cooling fan, dissolvable support activator, HEPA filter.

Additionally, I would like to find out pricing on the M300's however have not received this from Zortrax yet, but by my estimates:

Single unit: $5550/ea ex gst
Per-unit on min. order 5 units: $4165ea excl. gst

I am reachable via matt.hillocks@icloud.com, please email any queries and I can get back to them ASAP

----------

